# 

## Tan.Ka

,     04.05.2012  29-1-1-6/3255   ,           ,        .          :
1.   ?
2.   04 ,       -? ,    ... , .
3. ,   , 30-50 .. -           ?
      1 8.2,      .   ? , ,     .

----------


## ****

.     ,.
     : 

1.    ,,    , , ,    -     ..-  .      -, -  .
2. -, ,    ,   1  2012 ?  .

      ,   -, .
.
    ,    ,    ,    ,  - ,       .   , -1,   3 ,  ?   ,  ,   ,      ,,       -   , -   +     ?  
,      ....

----------


## Tan.Ka

-         -   .  3      ?

----------


## Tan.Ka

:       ,          ,      ?   ,    30  ,     :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

-      373- ,         ,     :



> 0310004           .


  ,    - ...

----------


## Tan.Ka

,      :

:    .                       (.   12.10.2011 N 373-)     ?

:               .

:  . 1.2                ,    12.10.2011 N 373- ( - ),    ,                 ,       ,   .       . 5.6  ,                               .
 ,                 ,       .  ,      ,         ,    ,  ,           , ,      (. 1.3 ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  -  -    - ...      ....

----------


## ***

.      -       ? 
 -  , .          "" -   ,  ,       ,        .

----------


## Tan.Ka

... ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  , .


        ,       ,   .      -     ,       ...      ,       ?              ,         ?




> "" -   ,  ,       ,        .


     ,        ..?

----------


## ***

> ,        ..?


    .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,             , ,   ?
      ,     ,             ? ... ( ...)

----------


## .

.     .      . 
,    :Smilie:  
    ,       . 




> 373- ,         ,     :


   ,       ,    .1.2 .     -     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    .    .
    ,       ,     ,  ..       ,   ,       ? 
 -           - ???

----------


## .

> ,    .    .


  .         ,    .       



> ,     ,


  :Smilie:           .
*Tan.Ka*     30  ,      ,     .     ,       .

----------


## .

,      ,      .        ?  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .


  ,           , =>        .(      ,  .)



> 3.                 .


  ,      ,     . 



> Tan.Ka


  ,  .    -,     ,     "."      .      ...

----------


## .

> ,  .    -,     ,     "."


   .       .       



> ,           ,


        .    .

----------


## ***

> - ,             , ,   ?
>       ,     ,             ? ... ( ...)


     . ,  ,      ,       -  .., - . .

----------


## ***

> ,       ,     ,  ..       ,   ,       ? 
>  -           - ???


      ,       .        ,   ,   . 

   --  - "  /  " ?       - -         , ,      ,  ...


    ,     ,  - -?

----------


## Menchi

,      ?  ?

----------


## Tan.Ka

?  ,   .




> ,       ,


      ,    .       ,     ,       - . , ,        ?

----------


## .

*Tan.Ka*,        ?      .15.1   :Smilie:

----------


## Tan.Ka

,   .   , ,      ...

----------


## .

.            .

----------


## Hausger

,        ,     ? 1000 .   , 1000  ,         . 
    ,    ?      .    ,    .    ,     ,  .    ,   -   .    ""  

      ,     ,  ,   .         .

----------


## Tan.Ka

> .


  ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


,     ...  
            ,       ???      ...   ...
  ,  ,  ...   ...




> ,     ,  ,   .         .


.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,       .         /  - ?

----------


## .

.          
      .       ,     .      30    ,       1 ,   ,   .  ,        .

----------


## Hausger

,      .     ,         ( ),      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


.  ,       ,     1000 ,      ,        .
 ,    -,    .

----------

-  29-1-1-6/3255  04.05.12 .      ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   . , ,         .
   ,  



> 


    ?  ,     - ,       .           ,       ,    ?        ?
          .  ?
 , .      -  ,   .    , ..    =>   ?

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,     , ?        , ,   ,  ?      .               , .



> , .      -  ,   .    , ..    =>   ?


     ,   -?  ,   .      .    ,     .                  .
    -?            ,      .  ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,    , ?




> 


 ,     ,  .

   ,    ,       . ,       ,       ,   .  ?
      ?

----------

,            -        .
  ,  .  -   / -    .        ,     .     .       -  ,    ..    - .

----------


## .

> ,    , ?


,       ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   , .         ?     ?

----------


## .

,    .       ,        :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

...
    , ,    ...       ...
,          .
     -  -       - ?  ,   100 ,      50 .       ,      ? 
   -       ,    ?     .?     ,     ?     .    .

----------


## .

,    ?
 -     -,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Hausger

*ZZZhanna*,       ,   50 .       100 .  .   ,  99950.      .      .       ,  .   .  2008                 450 . 
 ,    ,  .    .

 ,          .       ...    ,        .     ,   ,       .        ,  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


?
               ,       .  .  ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Hausger*,    ,   ,    .      ,     .     -          ,     ( , ,     -) - .    , ..         ,  .
,     ,      - ,  ,  ,    ,    ,   ,  ,      . 
, 



> ,       .


    .

----------


## Tan.Ka

- , , .
   -   .
   -        .
     ,    ,      .      -  "    -" :Confused:

----------

?      ,   - .

----------

,     ,           .     .     .          1.         1   8  .           ,    ?     ?

----------

.         ,   . -,    ( )          . 40-50 . .   , ,   .

----------

,     1         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

1-    .

----------

,          ,    1 - ,        .    :  1          50 .         .          .          ?   ,        1  ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 50 .


  ,    1  .       ,   .    ,   . .     57.01.    ,         (    ).     . ,       .

----------

,       ?

----------

,      ,         . ,  , ! :Speaking:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       ?


  ,   " ". 
      ,     ,        ,   .

----------

> ,     ,           .     .     .          1.         1   8  .


 ,  .     ,       .           1 8.2, . .      .
  1   , .  ,   , ,  .     1..          ,    /,    .       30 . .         (   (





> 2.   04 ,       -? ,    ... , .


  04 ,       01.01.2012      ,         .      .         .

     :
1.    1  ? ,  !
2.  ?         .
3.       ?  ,      ?         /   ?

----------

,         .

----------


## .

> ,         .


    .      ,

----------

> .      ,


. 2.5 "   0310004            "

      :     04.05.2012 .  29-1-1-6/3255

_ 
       12  2011   373-

            5  2012   -4-2/5744  ,       12  2011   373-                    0310004,          0310001     0310002,       ,   ,       ,      ._

. . 

.. 

    .

.   . ,      .    .             , ,          .        )

----------


## .

** , ,     ,   **    .     ,        . 
     .           
        .        ?

----------

> ?


    .              .

----------


## .

** ,         ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ** ,         ,      ?


   .     .       -.    : "   0310004            ".      : ,      ,    .     ,   ,         . :Frown:

----------


## .

** ,      .   .                .          ,      .  .

----------

> ** ,      .   .                .          ,      .  .


  ?  " "    ?
 , ,     ,            . 
       ,  ,      .    ,   ,        . ,          .

----------


## .

> ?  " "    ?


.      ,  ?  :Smilie:  




> ,          .


  ,            :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------

> ,


.            ,           .         (

----------


## .

.      18   :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

,     ( )...  -        ?

_    12.09.2012  -4-2/15195   

       .
1)        .
       04.05.2012  29-1-1-6/3255 (   -        -    )      12.10.2011  373-                    0310004,          0310001     0310002,       ,   ,       ,      .

2)         .
          ,            ,  ( )    ,      ,           ,        1  15.1      .
...

     3 
.._

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,    .   -   ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

,   .... *.*,   ,    .   .   .   . ,     - , ...      (), ,        /,    ,     .      ,       ,         ( /). ,        ,  :   ,     /    ?  ,    55  (    :Embarrassment:  )   /     . ! ?

----------


## .

> ,    55  (    )   /     .


  :Smilie:  
       ?

----------


## Na28ta

,    :Embarrassment: .   ,   .

,  55        ,  -   .     ,    373-  .1.2   ,  .  ,      .        : 
_"  (,)   (   ),               ( )   ,      ,      ."_

       , ..    -     , ..    ,    ,     . ,   . -  .

----------

, , ,    ,         ,   ,   :



 8  2012 . N 03-02-07/1-242

    -            ,      ,   .

      ( - )           . 2 . 11           ,        .         ,           -  ,   ,    .      ,        .

  . 1 . 83  ,       ( . 2 . 11 ),     ,              .

               ,    12.10.2011 N 373-,              .

     "  (, )"                            .



 - 
..

----------


## Andyko

> 


    ,

----------

,  : "1.2....  (, )   ( -  ),               ( - )   ,       ,      ."

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------

"  (, )   ( -  )"       .      ,    ,   ,      .   - " - ", " - ".

----------

.   ()     ,    -   .
*"               " (.   12.10.2011 N 373-) {}* -     ,   ,   .
      . 
1.8.  ,   ,  ,     0310001,    0310002 ( -  ).
3.1.     ,  ,     ,      0310001.
1.2.      ,        ,         ,    ,   ( - ),      0310004         ( -    ).

4.1.       ,      ,  ,        0310002.

5.1.       ,    ,   ,    (),    ,  ,      0310004.
5.2.     0310004        0310001 (   0310002),    ()  .

   0310004           .

   . ,        11(!)  .

----------

,    ?

----------

> ,    ?


     ?..... :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?.....


...    ,           ,      ,      .

----------


## Andyko

**,        ,    ?

----------

.

----------

: "   ".

----------


## Andyko

**,        , 
 -  ,     "   "?

----------

,  .

----------


## Andyko

:



> 2.3.    ()...

----------

-     . Stamp - - .  ,    .

----------


## Andyko

..       ?

----------

> ..       ?


      .     .  ,         .  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

99%   ...

----------


## MalishkaMu

,             ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    .

----------


## scvo70

, ,       .  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-       ?   ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

*scvo70*,   ,       /?

----------


## scvo70



----------


## scvo70



----------


## Na28ta

.     :Smilie:

----------


## scvo70

> .


   ,      ,            (       373-)

----------

-   ,   ,             .

----------

**,   ,    -,   )))   - .


,      2008 ,

----------

,      -  .

----------

!   ,          , -  :        ,    ,              ?       ,   ,      :        ,       ?   ,    ?         ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?







> ,    ?


 



> ?


 -,   ,  ,      .    .

----------


## scvo70

.-          ,   .

----------

> ,   , .         ?     ?


      .   ,

----------


## lv-19

:         ? ,   . 1.3   373-   "    ,       ..." -      - ...

----------


## 7

> :         ? ,   . 1.3   373-   "    ,       ..." -      - ...


   (    -)...       2  .   (    )      ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> - ...


            .?

----------


## 7

> .?


       .                   ( ))    ()     .       (  )...            . -.-..  -.    -

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


 ,    ,   ... ( ),        .      ,      ,   . :
1. 10     50 . .  , +   " "  100,     600 ..   .  ,    -  600 .     100.    ?
2.  9  10       ,  450 .        ,      ?      ?

----------


## 7

> ,    ,   ... ( ),        .      ,      ,   . :
> 1. 10     50 . .  , +   " "  100,     600 ..   .  ,    -  600 .     100.    ?
> 2.  9  10       ,  450 .        ,      ?      ?


   -   -   -     .            .               . . ..   .           .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


    ,           ,    .

----------


## 7

....      -

----------

> :         ? ,   . 1.3   373-   "    ,       ..." -      - ...


       ,         ().            -             + 1 ().

----------

,        ?      .    ,      .
         !!! ...

----------



----------


## ZZZhanna

> !!! ...


  ,          ?

----------

373-,     -  .    .   ,   ...    ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 373-,     -  .    .


   ,    .  :Smilie: 
   ,   ,   ,    .

----------

,      "-",       ,   ...       "   "  .    "",    **  .

----------

> ,        ?      .    ,      .
>          !!! ...


     373-          (  ). ,    -      ,       ,         .  .

----------

,       ,     -    -  ,    .

----------

> 373-          (  ). ,    -      ,       ,         .  .


...    ? ?           ,     ...         ...   .

----------

> ...    ? ?           ,     ...         ...   .


   .

----------


## scvo70

,           ?.    1  ,   ,   ,   .  1       .    ,

----------

> ,           ?.    1  ,   ,   ,   .  1       .    ,


     18.  , ,   -  (          ),      5  . 
 ,  .

----------

> 18.  , ,   -  (          ),      5  . 
>  ,  .


, 5     +     ?      .   ?

----------

> , 5     +     ?      .   ?


,   .       :Big Grin:       .

----------


## scvo70

?    .        ?    ?  ?  ,   .     .     ,     ?  :Embarrassment:    .   . :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
        1  8.2.  ?

----------

> ?    .        ?    ?  ?  ,   .     .     ,     ?    .   .
>         1  8.2.  ?


   .  () . 
   15.1.     .  :      (), ,       .   ,     .  ,   ,     -  ,  ,    . 
  18  ,    ( )  Excel c Word-   .

----------


## scvo70

,  ,    .    ,   ,  ,     ,      ,   - ,           ,      1 ,      .        ?

----------


## Zveruga

1,        1 7.7         .

         .       .

      .            ,             (      ).       .

     () ,           .

            (),             .

                      .

    .      .              79.        (      ),             ,           79.

         .       .       .

          .         .    ,           .            ( )     .          ,                      .    ,       ,      .         .   ,         ,   -4.

 ,      ,  ,      -4   ,       ,        .            ,    ,      ,   -4  . . .          ,      "   "  "   ",    "    ".    50.2 " ".          "   ",           .

,   ,     ,    50.1    ,         .     -4.

   ,             .     ,   .           .       .         .   ,       .         .      ?        ,    , . .    . ,        -4   ,        .

    .  ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ,     ,    50.1    ,         .     -4.


 7.7  ,  ,      :Frown:           - .
 8-       , ..   - ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?        ,    , . .    . ,        -4   ,        .


  .   54-,   ,         **  (    :Smilie:  )   ,      .

----------


## Zveruga

> ,      .


    .     .

,  ,      ,     .

----------


## Zveruga

54-



> ,       (  ,  ,   ),   ,       ,       ()  *      -* .


     .     .

              .         .         .  .    ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .     .


       ?   ?

----------


## Zveruga

> ?   ?





> .         .         .  .    ,        .


 ,          .       ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,          .


     ,   .    ,         ,      ,       ,     .    ,       ,  ,  ,    .
  -  ,   -   .

----------


## vika-s

,    ,    ,       1 8.2,           ,       .
               Z-

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,   




> 1 8.2


          ?

----------

> ,   ,     ,    50.1    ,         .     -4.


 .              ,   .  (,,  ) - ,    ,        .

----------


## vika-s

> ?


   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  # 131-134

----------


## vika-s

> # 131-134


         ,        (  )

----------


## scvo70

[QUOTE=vika-s;54074048]        ,        (  )[/QU

   1. 8.2         .

----------


## scvo70

,     ,  ,  ,  . -  .   .     .       .

----------


## vika-s

:        ,      -        ,      ???

----------

*vika-s*,        ,

----------


## vika-s

> *vika-s*,        ,


 . 1.   ,    
2.      (    /)
3.

----------

*vika-s*,     ,

----------


## vika-s

> *vika-s*,     ,


 2  3

----------

2   ? ?       ?
3 .   ?

----------


## vika-s

> 2   ? ?       ?
> 3 .   ?


2.      / ,   
3.        ,         ?
4.    ,         (  )   ,

----------

,    ,   
      ,      .
          , ,   ..

----------

> 2.      / ,   
> 3.        ,         ?
> 4.    ,         (  )   ,


3.     .        ,       ,     -   . 
4.     ,   .

----------


## scvo70

[QUOTE= ;54075225]3.     .        ,       ,     -   . 
4.     ,   .[/QU

  .    ,  1  8.2.      ?

----------

> .    ,  1  8.2.      ?


   #130, #132  #134     ?

----------

> #130, #132  #134     ?


       .

----------


## Zveruga

1 8           1  .

  1  7.7     .

  .
1.   50.1    "".
2.        ""       .          ,     .                  .
3.  " "         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1 8           1  .


 ,     :Wink:

----------

> 1 8           1  .
> 
>   1  7.7     .
> 
>   .
> 1.   50.1    "".
> 2.        ""       .          ,     .                  .
> 3.  " "         .


 ,      : 1/2, 2/3, 3/3, 4/1?      ?    ?

----------


## vika-s

> 1 8           1  .
> 
>   1  7.7     .
> 
>   .
> 1.   50.1    "".
> 2.        ""       .          ,     .                  .
> 3.  " "         .


    ,      ,

----------

> ,      .


-   373    : "5.6.        0310004             0310004           ."  
         ,

----------

.         ,     .

----------

, !
    , 5 ,            .  5  ,    .       ,              ,   50.1,    .        50.2     50.1  .
    ?  ,         2000 ,   ?

----------

!       ?     ,       ,           .      (   )       .       (    )      .

----------

> !       ?     ,       ,           .      (   )       .       (    )      .


,   ,      .         ,      5 ,    ?          ,               .      ,       .     ,        .   ,   -...

----------

,             .    5?        ?       ,           +   . ,       ,   ,  ,    -   ,    .   ,     ,   .

----------

> ,             .    5?        ?       ,           +   . ,       ,   ,  ,    -   ,    .   ,     ,   .


   ,     ,     ,         .   .         ,..       .   ,       ,      ,             !

----------

-  ,    +   .       .     ,     ,   .      15 .   ,   ,     ,  - ,   -   ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 15


 , 1  + 1 + 2     -   5

----------

,      -        ,      ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


     .      ...
     ,         .     ,    .           ,         ,  ,  ...

----------


## radarya

> ,      : 1/2, 2/3, 3/3, 4/1?      ?    ?


 .    ?     .  : 1/, 2/, 3/  ..  1/, 1/, 2/, 2/?

----------


## Server56

1/  1/ -    .

----------


## radarya

.    .    ? ,       ,   1/, 2/  ..,     1/, 2/  ..

----------


## Server56

> ,


    .

----------

.  ,  .

----------


## Server56

> 


 ,   . ,       ,       ,   .
  - .

----------


## MIrisA

. 20         .     .         . .    .   40 ??

----------

...      .   .             ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...      .   .             ?


,

----------

> . 20         .     .         . .    .   40 ??


2   -   ,    .

----------

ZZZhanna,     ?  ,          ,   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,          ,   ...


,   ,    ,       .  ,  .

----------


## vika-s

!
1.         ,     ?
1.       ,        ?

----------

